# turbo boost sensor location?



## dmiller369 (Jul 24, 2014)

also what are some of the possible fixes for these codes. it has me stumped big time! need help asap please.


----------



## dmiller369 (Jul 24, 2014)

For anyone in the future that comes across this thread... there are 2 vacuum lines running from the waste gate to the regulator and at the 90 degee elbow on the regulator the hose was not connected.(the plastic nipple was broken, hard to see).

because it was broken my waste gate was not opening do to there being no vacuum.This caused to much boost and made the car shift terrible in high rpms. Also after the shift the car would take off like crazy.


----------

